# Great little nailer



## Chipncut

Thanks Roger,

Pretty nice tool, what do they cost?


----------



## dalec

Thanks for the review on the Senco pin nailer. Does the Senco have a model that uses longer pins than the 1/2" to 1"?

They are terrific in that their pin holes are so small that you don't have to putty up afterwards.

Dalec


----------



## Karson

Looks like a big heavy model. Lots of mass.

I've got one of their first models.


----------



## rikkor

Pin nailers are a great innovation for trim.


----------



## CarverRog

Dick, I don't remember what I payed for mine but I think you can get one for around $100-$120.


----------

